# Reich Fuse Control



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anybody fitted or used a Reich Fuse Control?
Frantone


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi There,

I have fitted one of these in my Kon Tiki, Its great. no more trekking out to the box to re set the trip, all done in my cupboard, a great little device.


Regards


Harold


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Fantastic accessory.
I fitted one to my RV last year and have been delighted with it.
It has been used extensively in Spain and Portugal and virtually eliminated the need for external trip resetting.
The frequency of trip outs when initially energising my 240/110v transformer has been dramatically reduced.
Overloading the site power supply has been eliminated by setting the Reich Control to the supply setting.
Inadvertent overload in RV trips the control and not the site supply.
If the control is inadvertently tripped it is reset inside the RV with no need to venture outside.
Furthermore if installed where easily seen a constant read out of current draw is clearly visible allowing appliance management.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Cheers Eupho and Beyondajoke. That's decided then, on the list for Santa!
Frantone


----------

